# How's are you hanging your duct ?



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I am wondering how is everyone hanging or supporting there duct work to the ceiling? I just ordered the duct work for my cyclone and was wondering the best way to support it that is easy/convenient for installation.

.Thanks Richard


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i use plumbers tape
with the holes in it
(the small holes
and deck screws
into ceiling joists
and studs down the wall)
as i want to take it down 
and relocate
when the new shop
has a ceiling)


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'm driving eye screws into the ceiling, then making loops with rebar tie wire. I get a little bit of height adjustment when twisting the ends together. Don't use plastic zip ties if your shop isn't heated - I tried this, and they get brittle when it's cold.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I used light weight PVC for my system. You can get metal straps used for metal HVAC, but I didn't want to use that. I'm sure it's cheap, since that's what they usually use in new construction, but I thought it would be a pain to install by myself.

I found a plastic strap hanger material at HD which used. Nailed up one end, put the pipe in place, pulled the strap around it and held it with one hand and nailed the other end. Worked pretty well. I'm a little concerned that it may stretch over time, but the load is low and the plastic is relatively hard. So far so good.

One their website they show a nylon hanger strap, which I would have preferred, but I couldn't find it in the store.

They also sell J type hanging brackets. If you want to get fancy I've seen different brackets sold as part dust collection hardware, but usually pretty pricy. You can also make your own out of plywood.

To secure the ducting to the wall (I've got concrete walls) I bought some steel angle bracket, the type with the holes and slots pre-drilled in it, anchored that to the wall, then used a long cable tie to strap the duct to the angle bracket. Seems to be holding the duct in place well.


----------



## mmckee (Sep 20, 2012)

I also used lightweight PVC for my duct work, I used the "J" hooks that were referred to by jmos. They are PVC and blend in nicely, just cut them to length, screwed them up and popped the pipe in. They were like .80 cents a piece.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Same as David.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I hang it from the floor in one location and step over it! ;-)


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

*patron* Is that tape or strap? It looks like strap, can it be used with stand offs? Nice looking system.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Metal strapping with the holes iin it…...Patron called it plumbers tape, but he lives in New Mexico, so you know how them Mexicans are…..lol.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.blastgateco.com/Cast-Aluminum-Half-Blast-Gates.php
I found these guys. I am trying to work out a way to use half blast gates I feel they may be less of a problem with clogging.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Same way as Patron, except I made the mistake of using the plastic plumbers tape / strap stuff. I am redoing my system due to the face I am redoing my whole wall… due to the electrical install and insulation / rerock job going on. I am currently looking to find the metal strapping, but all my local Lowes and Home Depot offer is the plastic.

Do NOT use the plastic. It doesn't like the weight…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

You can get metal plumber's tape at my ACE hardware. If they dont' stock it they can order it from their warehouse with no shipping fee. You can pick it up at the local store usually less than a week wait.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

I use the metal plumbers tape also. I hang it right from one joist another and the duct goes on top of the strap. Simple and easy to do.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I think Patrons plumbertape is a very well axcepted solution all over the world 
since it don´t care if you suddently have 12 inch higher to the ceilling in the mittle of the room 
you just use more of it there 
jut find one that fits the load you expect to hang from every piece of tape

Dennis


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

I used the plastic plumber strap. I paid about $9 for 50 ft of gray plastic strap at Home Depot than I realized Lowes sold it in white to match the fittings and walls. I used SD 35 Drain pipe 6" and 4" pvc pipe. I did screw some white painted 1" by 2" board into the studs than screwed the strap into that if there wasn't a stud near by.


----------



## ductslanger247 (Jan 1, 2014)

the best way to hang your duct,trust me i'm hvac for a living is sheet metal hanging strap you can get it at any hvac supply house its 1 inch wide just be careful it's like razor blades


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I used rope.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

mine are all the floor,which solves this problem. I do not like duct on the ceiling


----------

